# First coop build.



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my first coop. I just need to put the metal roof and add ventilation. What would be the best way to add the vents? Thanks


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop. for ventilation i drilled somw holes in mine. and also had some larger vents with a flap that could be open or closed.


----------



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of our coop


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow that's looking so good what a great job and really good ideas on the accessories keep up the good work look forward to seeing the chickens running around there when its done


----------



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

Finished the run for now and the girls are loving it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's cute...but I have a feeling you are going to have some escapes from that fence.  Cute setup and thoughtful and good build. Kudos! 

To avoid hops out of that fence you could tack some wire fencing to extend the top and deny them the use of the solid surfaces on the top of the fence/gates as a landing place. 

Another thing you might want is to put some kind of waterproof on that floor like a piece of linoleum or water seal if you haven't already. Makes for easier clean out and preserves your floor for much longer. Particularly good if you want to go to deep litter. 

You might also benefit from opening up some ventilation along the floor on the opposite side of your top vents if you close up your pop door at night. The heat and humidity in the coop will more readily move out the top if it is pulling fresh air in at the bottom. This is important in the summer but even more so in the winter to help avoid frost bit combs. 

Just a few things I've learned over the years and thinking to pass them along....


----------



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I installed the linoleum today to help with the clean up. I was a little worried the height of the fencing. I have thought about using the plastic fencing to cover the run of it becomes a problem. I really want them to free range once they get use to there new home. Ventilation is one of my main concerns. I don't want any drafts in the winter. I live in the Mountains of NC so weather can be crazy sometimes.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

WV here and we have about the same weather. 

My chooks live in an open air coop that I insulate a little with hay bales around the base and a little plastic on the end caps to block the wind in the winter months. I keep it very much open air compared to other coops in the winter and I've found that the bottom ventilation is imperative to moving the humidity out. When I closed up the bottom too much, I found water dripping off the roof of the coop~condensation from the birds breathing/roosting together at night...as soon as I moved some hay bales and let some good air flow through from below and out the top venting, that humidity was resolved. 

Oppositional airflow won't create a draft on your birds but it will move the humidity out of the coop in an efficient manner...humidity is the enemy when it comes to winter warmth in a coop and in keeping the bedding and combs dry. 

Every coop is different and you may have to play with ventilation on yours to get the optimal airflow but having those options in place before you need them is always easier than trying to implement them after the fact. You can create doors/flaps, etc. like you did above so that you can close bottom vents if you feel it is needed. They sure come in handy!


----------



## brandon5132 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bee said:


> WV here and we have about the same weather.
> 
> My chooks live in an open air coop that I insulate a little with hay bales around the base and a little plastic on the end caps to block the wind in the winter months. I keep it very much open air compared to other coops in the winter and I've found that the bottom ventilation is imperative to moving the humidity out. When I closed up the bottom too much, I found water dripping off the roof of the coop~condensation from the birds breathing/roosting together at night...as soon as I moved some hay bales and let some good air flow through from below and out the top venting, that humidity was resolved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bee I will address it this weekend


----------

